# Clavier bluetooth pour Ipad ?



## alainparis (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour connaissez vous un clavier bluetooth Ipad de petite taille pour à moins de 100 
j'ai vraiment du mal à taper sur l'écran  !! surtout pour des rapports de plusieurs pages !!!!
merci par avance !
Alain


----------



## julienmac82 (6 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Je me sers aussi de mon ipad pour taper des textes, même si l'écran est pratique ça ne vaudra jamais un bon clavier.
Du coup moi aussi j'ai cherché un clavier bluetooth pas trop cher, j'ai fini par prendre celui là :

http://www.fnac.com/Urban-Factory-Sleeve-Keyboard-pour-iPad/a3043624/w-4

Il s'ouvre pour servir de support vertical, super pratique, impossible de s'en passer après avoir essayé


----------



## alainparis (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour l'info effectivement ça à l'air bien je commande ASAP 
bonne soirée 
AL


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi pas le petit clavier alu sans fil d'Apple ?
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC184F/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4OTY&mco=MTgwMTEyMTY


----------



## alainparis (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour je viens de recevoir la bête ( en 3 jrs)! c'est parfait !!! Y a plus qu'a !!merci  
la photo  http://gallery.me.com/alainparis39#100076


----------



## bennygames (10 Janvier 2011)

Moi j'ai trouvé celui là: http://www.gadgetorama.fr/electroni...tooth-pour-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-pc-ps3.html ...

Il est petit et il me suffit amplement!

En plus il est pas cher du tout!


----------



## remy77190 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir. j ai trouvé facilement un clavier ipad pour ma tablette graphique. Les prix étant exorbitant j ai trouvé mon bonheur sur http://clavier-ipad.com/


----------



## christianb23 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Plus difficile, je suis à la recherche d'un clavier sans fil avec trackball, touchpad, mouse pad intégré fonctionnant sous Ipad 2.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Janvier 2012)

christianb23 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Plus difficile, je suis à la recherche d'un clavier sans fil avec trackball, touchpad, mouse pad intégré fonctionnant sous Ipad 2.
> Merci pour votre aide !



les dispositifs de pointages ne sont pas compatibles avec l'ipad (pas de pointeur). C'est donc impossible (et surtout inutile)...


----------



## christianb23 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bizarre, j'ai trouvé hier soir des videos montrant la possibilité d'utiliser clavier apple et magic trackpad sur Ipad : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WReHdIAXaWU
Mon idée serait en fait de disposer d'un clavier multimédia (="souris" intégré) qui me permettrait d'utiliser dans certains moments l'explorateur internet de la freebox v6, et dans d'autres moments l'Ipad 2.
Le besoin sur l'Ipad 2 serait en fait de temps en temps de se connecter à distance à une session de mon Mac, et d'utiliser des applications et/ou jeux Mac qui nécessitent une souris pour exploiter les fonctionnalités de l'application/du jeu.


----------

